# Silver or gold?



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 28, 2009)

Inspired by a small text-convos I had with someone from school about the metals of our class rings: 

Which do you prefer? Silver? Or gold?

Personally, I prefer silver since it's what I grew up with, and honestly I think  gold is overrated as jewelry sometimes.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver. It does damage to incorporeal creatures and extra damage to werewolves and some vampires.


----------



## Revy (Sep 28, 2009)

silver

(thotwaspokemonrelated)


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2009)

Gold. It's prettier, and in terms of money more valuable.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 28, 2009)

WHITE gold. its more valuable than yellow gold. and prettier


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> WHITE gold. its more valuable than yellow gold. and prettier


 
What are you tryin' to say? that WHITE gold is prettier than the COLORED gold?


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 28, 2009)

theres nothing wrong with yellow gold. its just that white gold goes with everythign while yellow gold clashes


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver.
Silver fits with anything, and it's prettier.

Though I prefer platinum over both.


----------



## Tamurello (Sep 28, 2009)

Gold.  Silver dries out my hand.


----------



## aelyrin (Sep 28, 2009)

Colour-wise, I prefer silver, because to me, gold is a gross green-brown. Weird?
But as for jewelry... neither! Because I couldn't care less about jewelry. lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 28, 2009)

Gold, always have liked the color.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver appeals to me more. Maybe I just like shiny things, I dunno.


----------



## Remy (Sep 28, 2009)

White gold, platinum. Hell, if they make rings purely out of onyx instead of just like a oval or heart, I'd go for that.

Silver hurts vampires y'know! (No, I do not believe I am a vampire, I just have a sleeping schedule identical to one.)


----------



## Koray (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver. I like it more :3


----------



## Barak (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver.
All of the jewelry I wear is made of of silver or is silver coloured (apart from the cloth ones).
I have a silver cross passed down from my Granny to my mum to me with garnets in it and I love it. I always wear it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver, I like the color more.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 28, 2009)

Gold, white gold actually, looks great never tarnishes and is classy


----------



## Shino (Sep 28, 2009)

Gold seems so clichÃ© to me. Go for silver. Looks good without being overly fancy.

Plus, when the apocalypse comes, you can melt it down and use it to shoot your enemies... ^_^


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm all about the gold chains n' gold rims but I prefer my grill be platinum which the closest color was silver. Man I be all conflicted n' shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 28, 2009)

I like GOLD!  <3

My class ring is gold.  And only been worn once.  >_>


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 28, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> WHITE gold. its more valuable than yellow gold. and prettier


This. I didn't know its more valuable, but I think its prettier. 

Between silver and gold, I'd pick silver.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Titanium.


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 28, 2009)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/PC182092.jpg
22k-24k gold  ftw   huge difference from the lower grade 10k-14k stuff in weight and feel


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver.  I find it looks better on men, gold looks better on women.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

it should be obvious what my preference is considering my namesake. the only gold i like comes in bars!, i could never wear gold as jewlery. unfortunatly im far from the kind of wealth to own such things, i do have a troy ounce of silver though. .999 + fine!


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Black clothes.
Silver buckles and jewelry.

Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Black clothes.
> Silver buckles and jewelry.
> 
> Niiiiiiiice.


      hehe   this!  the only bright things i wear are my silver and steel


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver goes well with just about everything, and I think it's very pretty =3 All of my jewelery is silver, and I'd never wear any gold. It just doesn't look very good on me. However, there are some instances where it looks nice. For instance, if you had a reddish brown colored dog with a brown leather collar, or a hunter green collar, gold colored hardware would look much better than silver. Silver would look better on black, white, or blue dogs with cool colored collars.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 28, 2009)

As said numerable times before - silver goes well with everything.

And I just prefer things that more fit black&white.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Fuck y'all, platinum is the way to go


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Fuck y'all, platinum is the way to go



Ooh, you're so unique and different, and you TOTALLY answered the OP's question!! =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Ooh, you're so unique and different, and you TOTALLY answered the OP's question!! =P


 
Yep, I most definitely did :3
Anyways platinum is worth more than both of those though I'd go with that XD


----------



## Wreth (Sep 28, 2009)

You can kill cybermen with gold


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver for me. I think it looks better.

Gold, especially cheap gold, Looks nasty.

Gold suits women better than men I think.


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Silver for me. I think it looks better.
> 
> Gold, especially cheap gold, Looks nasty.
> 
> Gold suits women better than men I think.


Yeah. I'm getting white steaks in my hair soon, so I'd only wear silver jewelry to compliment it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 28, 2009)

silver, i think it just looks better, and nicer then gold.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> You can kill cybermen with gold


You can kill Cybermen with DALEKS.


----------



## Seas (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver, just for it's color.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver or white gold...maybe platinum.  I'm more fond of the shiny greys and all that than yellow gold.

But if you can pull of rose gold well then you're awesome.

Though I also like tungsten...

Stay away from that lustrium shit.  It's terrible and cheap.

/irrelevant


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2009)

Platinum.

But silver will do.

Chavs have spoiled gold :[


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Chavs have spoiled gold :[


'lizzy dukes bruv

Stupid cheap Argos jewelry.


----------



## Arc (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver, it's just looks better imo and it's cheaper. 
(cheap is good, because I am kinda poor and will have to buy some rings in the near future)

...it's also the superior Pokemon version. <_<


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Platinum.
> 
> But silver will do.
> 
> Chavs have spoiled gold :[



oi mate, ya got 20p i can lend?

yes ya fukkin' av

yes ya fukkin' av

yes ya fukkin' av

yes ya fukkin' av


----------



## Thatch (Sep 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Platinum.
> 
> But silver will do.
> 
> Chavs have spoiled gold :[



Unless it's a golden ring with a ruby :V


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

having tech issues, srry for double post


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah. I'm getting white steaks in my hair soon...


 sounds tasty! you must be talkin bout albino beef!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Though I also like tungsten...



that word will actually wake me up always, dosent matter when or where, i really dont know why. dosent it have the highest melting point of all metals, or is it just a really highass number?


----------



## Wreth (Sep 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You can kill Cybermen with DALEKS.



DALEKs are more expensive though.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 28, 2009)

Another for silver here.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2009)

silver, white gold, pewter, tougnston


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver.  Turquoise stones look like shit when set in gold.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Silver.  Turquoise stones look like shit when set in gold.



yes, in yellow gold, but in white gold its not bad


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 28, 2009)

The first thing I thought about when I saw this thread was Pokemon Gold and Silver. I think I need help.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 28, 2009)

Platinum over both. But a Silver is fine, too.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

Nothing will ever match up to the awesomness of raw silver veins.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Silver.  Turquoise stones look like shit when set in gold.



Turquoise is indeed awesome, especially when coupled with silver.

I don't know...white gold isn't the same, though I prefer white gold when it comes to gold.

Silver beats gold, though.



Aden said:


> Nothing will ever match up to the awesomness of raw silver veins.



I love that pic.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 28, 2009)

Copper FTW! =D

Also, that raw silver vein is flippin' awesome o.o


----------



## Black Furry (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd go with purple.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, that raw silver vein is flippin' awesome o.o



One day I will own a specimen like that.

\Because who needs a car anyway?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 28, 2009)

This seems strange to me, though. Why is it that people value gold way more highly over silver, yet silver seems to be much more popular. And what strikes me as even more odd is that, these metals, they're valued so highly just because you can wear it as delicate jewelry and yet you can't really think of very many other uses for it (other than killing the werewolves and vampires come Halloween in thirty or so days), can you?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 28, 2009)

For jewelry I would want something that can take a bit of a beating without being too badly scratched or tarnished.

Dunno what is is about silver, it's just awesome.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 28, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> This seems strange to me, though. Why is it that people value gold way more highly over silver, yet silver seems to be much more popular. And what strikes me as even more odd is that, these metals, they're valued so highly just because you can wear it as delicate jewelry and yet you can't really think of very many other uses for it (other than killing the werewolves and vampires come Halloween in thirty or so days), can you?



Gold's used in a variety of products. Telecommunications these days are a huge consumer of gold. AND SO I'VE HEARD, gold is often more difficult to find and mine than silver is thus making it more rare and by extension more valuable. Though some argue, such as myself, that gold's ridiculously high right now due to the speculative market which would like to see gold cost more than a thousand an ounce.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 28, 2009)

Both they do well together.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 28, 2009)

Black Furry said:


> I'd go with purple.


 Lol this so reminded me of that black adder episode where in an attempt to make money for black adder Percy ends up making a PURE sample of green.

On topic however white gold is the way for me or platinum.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 28, 2009)

*I have always preferred silver. I don't care for gold whether you are talking about the metal or color.*


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver. Shinier. Btw, The first person to make a reference to the christmas song gets shot.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 28, 2009)

Revy said:


> silver
> 
> (thotwaspokemonrelated)



^this
(mewtowisbetterthanlucariobecausemewtwoistheonlypokemontoeverkillanyoneever)


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 28, 2009)

I had this same exact conversation. I'm going with silver for my ring, or one of those silverish alloys. I don't know what it is, but I like the neutrality of silver more than gold...or something like that.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I had this same exact conversation. I'm going with silver for my ring, or one of those silverish alloys. I don't know what it is, but I like the neutrality of silver more than gold...or something like that.



Maybe it's because gold is so bleh and overused as a symbol of superiority?


----------



## Loken (Sep 29, 2009)

Silver, I am sick of warm colours.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 29, 2009)

Chalk one up for Silver. Pluse a fun fact that bacteria is unable to live on surfices lined with sterling silver, and silver is a great conducter.

But gold is also used as a conducter in telecommications devices.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 29, 2009)

alicewater said:


> Chalk one up for Silver. Pluse a fun fact that bacteria is unable to live on surfices lined with sterling silver, and silver is a great conducter.
> 
> But gold is also used as a conducter in telecommications devices.


That reminds me..
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-08-19-british-underwear_x.htm


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 29, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Silver. It does damage to incorporeal creatures and extra damage to werewolves and some vampires.


 
I LIKE IT!!!

As for me. I prefer silver, because it's a colder/cool colour and doesn't stand out, it blends.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw this thread and thought "Ooh, PokÃ©mon!" >.>


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 29, 2009)

silver


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

i prefer gold in jewelry 
but i prefer pokemon silver
edit: and silver in morrowind is cool too.  gotta kill ghosts and all that


----------



## Volpino (Sep 29, 2009)

Between silver and gold: I'd pick Xeon. It's a noble that's a real gas to have around. Kind of keeps to itself, but is always very stable.

Silver is better in color, but it makes my fur ich. Must be a werewoof in my background, probably on the mom's side.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2009)

Vupino said:


> Between silver and gold: I'd pick Xeon. It's a noble that's a real gas to have around. Kind of keeps to itself, but is always very stable.
> 
> Silver is better in color, but it makes my fur ich. Must be a werewoof in my background, probably on the mom's side.



...

Xenon.  It's XENON.

And you have no fur.  It IS possible to be "allergic" to certain metals, my mother couldn't stand wearing gold jewelry because it would inevitably give her a rash where the metal met the skin.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 29, 2009)

Stearling Silver with an antique finish


----------



## Telnac (Sep 29, 2009)

Other: platinum... and not b/c I'm a D&D freak.  I LOVE my platinum wedding ring, even tho I'm divorced and no longer wear it.  Even so, damn that metal makes the ring look sweet, and it feels solid.  Silver's a pretty light metal, but platinum's more dense than gold & stronger than steel, and it resists tarnish.  If I get remarried, I'm melting down my old ring & reforging a new ring from the metal just so I can still have a platinum ring... even if my budget can't afford a new one.

If I decide to give up on getting remarried, I'll do the same anyway & wear it on my right hand.

If I MUST choose between silver and gold, tho: silver.  It has way more practical uses.  It's naturally antibacterial.  And it just looks nicer than gold (if you keep up with maintenance; it does tarnish easily.)


----------



## Slade (Sep 30, 2009)

Silver just looks cooler.

Gold is a more interesting element however. Still, plantinum....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2009)

As an old prospector once yelled, "GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDD!"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Gold would just look wrong on me, and I prefer silver.  Silver/white contrasts better with black than gold/yellow


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Gold would just look wrong on me, and I prefer silver.  Silver/white contrasts better with black than gold/yellow



Unless you're going for the bumble bee look. X3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Unless you're going for the bumble bee look. X3



Hahah, I doubt a few gold rings or necklaces would be enough to make someone dressing up entirely in black, with a black leather coat & black army boots look like a bee


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Gold would just look wrong on me, and I prefer silver.  Silver/white contrasts better with black than gold/yellow



Actually, yellow/gold+black provides better contrast than white/silver+black, from what I have heard - hence the bee-stripe "CAUTION" signs you see at construction sites or whatever.  Grabs the eye better, or something.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Actually, yellow/gold+black provides better contrast than white/silver+black, from what I have heard - hence the bee-stripe "CAUTION" signs you see at construction sites or whatever.  Grabs the eye better, or something.



But what if you prefer to stay invisible ^^?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> But what if you prefer to stay invisible ^^?



Well, wearing all black isn't gonna help you with that either, unless you always stalk around town in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Well, wearing all black isn't gonna help you with that either, unless you always stalk around town in the middle of the night.



Heh heh, Im good at being "invisible".  Look like a Goth, keep your back straight, show no facial expressions but have a menacing look.  You might not be invisible, but you sure wont get bothered


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Heh heh, Im good at being "invisible".  Look like a Goth, keep your back straight, show no facial expressions but have a menacing look.  You might not be invisible, but you sure wont get bothered



I can be invisible/not get bothered too, without spending a bloody fortune at Trenchcoats R Us and Hot Topic.  It's called "be utterly unremarkable".  Tan T-shirt, blue jeans, sneakers.  It's like I'm not there, most of the time.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I can be invisible/not get bothered too, without spending a bloody fortune at Trenchcoats R Us and Hot Topic.  It's called "be utterly unremarkable".  Tan T-shirt, blue jeans, sneakers.  It's like I'm not there, most of the time.



There's actually a shop named Trenchcoats R Us?  Oh and there's no Hot Topics in Quebec, got my leather coat & army boots in a garage sale for barely 40$


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 30, 2009)

sliver as it kills werewolves well (as he plays bloodmoon)


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Actually, yellow/gold+black provides better contrast than white/silver+black, from what I have heard - hence the bee-stripe "CAUTION" signs you see at construction sites or whatever.  Grabs the eye better, or something.



It's just simple implementation of the known fact that oversaturated colors pull your eye, as do obvious patterns. Put the two together and boom, instant real-life focus point.


----------

